
LGBTQ college students think of suicide 4X as often - wslh
http://www.futurity.org/lgbtq-college-students-1584462/
======
Pfhreak
It's good to see this given study and analysis, and the recognition that many
LGBTQ people are at their most vulnerable around the college age. (Often
moving away from their existing support, though I recognize 'home' isn't
always a welcoming place for LGBTQ youth.)

Here's hoping it leads to action on campuses to help connect students to the
resources they need -- whether that's counseling, medical care, or just a
supportive community.

~~~
dogma1138
It's not clear that it's only a societal vulnerability. Studies in highly open
societies like Norway, Iceland and Finland also indicate very high suicide
rates in the LGBT with transsexual individuals being the highest at risk even
for that group.

This also extended to cases of coming out early, having all the support and
acceptance one can get from their immediate family and the community.

My own personal opinion is that which ever genetic expression cause the gender
and sexual disassociation also could lead to higher predisposition to suicide.

------
lostmsu
So, the study does not say anything about causation. It could be that
depressed people become LGBTQ more often, than non-depressed.

------
ken-m
i’m glad someone’s pointing out the detrimental psychological effects college
environments have on our youth. i think Theil called it, many would be better
off dropping out and joining a start-up instead.

